# هل تعرف ما هو constant air volume box



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كلنا سمعنا بل و تعاملنا مع vav
فهل احد منكم يعرف ما هو constant air volume box
فلقد و جدت فى احد المخططات وحدة مناولة تغذى عدة مناطق و يوجد على مدخل كل منطقة constant air volume box
فما هو ؟؟؟​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م/ Mohamed Mech سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير constant air volume box ببساطة هو عبارة عن بوابة يمكن من خلالها زيادة أو تقليل (CFM)كمية الهواء المكيف للجزء الذى يتم تكييفه بهذا الفرع فمنه الذى يعمل يدوياً عن طريق ذراع خارج الدكت للتحكم فى فتح أو غلق البوابة كما تحب . ومنه الذى يعمل أوتوماتيكياً عن طريق ثيرموستات خاص يتحكم فى فتح أو غلق البوابة حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة لكل فرع عن طريق محرك يتحكم فى ذراع البوابة. وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وتقبل تحياتى &


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام يا مهندس سليمان
طيب ممكن توضح لى ماذا يحدث فى حالة التحكم بالثرموستات و ان معظم او كل الثرموستات قام بغلق الدامبر او تقليل كمية الهواء الداخل للحيز ( طيب ماهو ده vav )
سوف يزيد الضغط داخل الدكت الرئيسى و اشياء اخرى مثل صدور صوت و حمل على المروحة و الافضل فى هذه الحالة ان نستخدم مروحة متغيرة السرعة
و بهذا يكون النظام vav


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أخى الكريم م/ Mohamed Mech سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير constant air volume box ببساطة هو عبارة عن بوابة يمكن من خلالها زيادة أو تقليل (CFM)كمية الهواء المكيف ( كده حجم الهواء متغيرمش ثابت ) للجزء الذى يتم تكييفه بهذا الفرع فمنه الذى يعمل يدوياً عن طريق ذراع خارج الدكت للتحكم فى فتح أو غلق البوابة كما تحب . ومنه الذى يعمل أوتوماتيكياً عن طريق ثيرموستات خاص يتحكم فى فتح أو غلق البوابة حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة لكل فرع عن طريق محرك يتحكم فى ذراع البوابة. وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وتقبل تحياتى &


 
هذا نظام cav
constant air volume 

اتمنى منك توضيح الفرق بينه و بين النظام المتغير vav


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت لو كتالوج او حاجة من اشرى تفيد اكتر و تكون مرجع


----------



## sosodeep (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هو متل الـ vav بس من غير تعيير 
يعني مفتوح أو مغلق
يعني الترموستات تبعو on أو off

وبالتالي مفيش تحكم بكمية الهوا

بينحط بالمشاريع يلي فيها vav بالممرات أو الدرج عشان مش مهم كتير التحكم بالحرارة هناك


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

sosodeep قال:


> هو متل الـ vav بس من غير تعيير
> يعني مفتوح أو مغلق
> يعني الترموستات تبعو on أو off
> 
> ...


 
طيب يا أمين يا حبيبى ممكن تساعدنى بشوية معلومات عنه اكثر
و اسعدنى جدا رؤية مشاركتك فى الموضوع فأنت الحبيب الغالى من الايام الخوالى ( الماضية)​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع اكبر من أن يقال في كلمتين 
و انا الحقيقة شفت صناديق التدفق الثابتcav ( لاحظ التسمية ) و اشرفت على تركيبها و هي لا تختلف كثيرا عن حواكم الهواء متغيرة التدفق vav الا في شئ واحد هو الغلاف ووجود مروحة مناولة وسيطة اما الوظيفة مختلفة فهو يحتوي على سخان كهرباء او مزود رطوبة آو كلاهما طبقا لطبيعة استخدامه و الفائدة الأكبر هو انه يعمل كمخفض ضوضاء الناتج عن تغذية الأماكن الخاصة جدا كغرف تلاقي رجال الأعمال و ذوي الأهمية القصوي ولست ادعي خبرة كبيرة به
و اذا اردتم تفاصيل و اللغة الانجليزية جيدة و عندكم طول البال اقرأوا الفصل العشرين من كتاب وانج
handbook of air conditioning and refrigeration
shan k wang
و هو موجود على الملتقي و اللي مايقرأش هذا الكتاب ضاع عليه الكثير 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق و اللي يقرأ شئ يزودنا بالخلاصة 
أفادكم الله و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ولا يهمك اخي محمد تفضل ما طلبته واذا كان هناك اي استفسار فأنا جاهز هذه الصفحة من النسخة المعدلة لاشري 2009 وهي تعديل لما جاء في 2006-2007-2008


----------



## sosodeep (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع اكبر من أن يقال في كلمتين
> و انا الحقيقة شفت صناديق التدفق الثابتcav ( لاحظ التسمية ) و اشرفت على تركيبها و هي لا تختلف كثيرا عن حواكم الهواء متغيرة التدفق vav الا في شئ واحد هو الغلاف ووجود مروحة مناولة وسيطة اما الوظيفة مختلفة فهو يحتوي على سخان كهرباء او مزود رطوبة آو كلاهما طبقا لطبيعة استخدامه و الفائدة الأكبر هو انه يعمل كمخفض ضوضاء الناتج عن تغذية الأماكن الخاصة جدا كغرف تلاقي رجال الأعمال و ذوي الأهمية القصوي ولست ادعي خبرة كبيرة به
> و اذا اردتم تفاصيل و اللغة الانجليزية جيدة و عندكم طول البال اقرأوا الفصل العشرين من كتاب وانج
> ...


 

أنا معاك أستاذي العزيز : ولكن ما ذكرته حضرتك هو يعتبر من أنواع ال vav و بيكون إسمه *fan-powered و بييجي نوعين parallel and series و أنا إشتغلت بالسيريس و فعلا كمية الهواء بتكون ثابتة و التحكم بهذه الوحدات بيكون عن طريق نسب الخلط للهواء و المروحة بتكون ثابته التدفق و يمكن أن يأتي معها مرطبة أو مسخن أو أحيانا كويل و حجمها بيكون حجمها كبير*


*ولكن مر معي في عدد من المشاريع الcav وكان المقصود به ما قلته بمشاركتي السابقة و شكلة زي ال vav العادي المسمى "pressure independent"*

*يمكن رؤية الشرح عن vav fan-powered بكتاب ترين مع الأمثلة و الرسومات*

*وبالنهاية أنا مبتدئ بالتكييف ولكم القول الفصل*


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الفرق الرئيسى بين نظام cav و نظام vav بشكل عام هو فى وحدة المناولة الى تدور مروحتها بسرعة ثابتة و متغيرة بمغير سرعة vfd

و لكنى اسئل ما الفرق بين صندوق cav و صندوق vav الذى اعلم انه يحتوى على دامبر متغير الاوضاع و سخان كهربى او ملف تسخين بالمياه او غير ذلك
و لماذا صندوق للـ cav الا يكفى دمبر يدوى للتحكم فى كمية الهواء مع دكت هيتر 
لماذا صندوق و ماذا يحتوى هذا الصندوق الاسود


----------



## mohamed mech (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كتالوج يا شباب


----------



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الصندوق يعتبر مثل ال pleanum box لتخفيض السرعه والضوضاء عند المخارج


----------



## eehaboo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تفضل اتمنى ان تنال اعجابك واتمنى ان تطرح علينا كيفية حسابك للمضخة التي سلف وان اجبتني عليها عندما طلبت​


----------



## usamaawad40 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوه الأفاضل حسب معلوماتي فإن الفرق بين ال CAV و VAV هو أن استخدام الCAV لتغذيه وحدات الفانكويل بهواء فريش فقط قادم من وحده معالجه الهواء 100% Fresh والمروحه الخاصه بوحده معالجه الهواء تكون VFD أي متغيره السرعه وتكون وحده CAV مرتبطه بمحرك دامبر لتعيير كميه الهواء حسب الطلب ولاتكون مرتبطه بترموستات أما ال VAV بنفس المواصفات السابقه تماما ولكن يضاف عليها بأنها تكون مرتبطه بترموستات ومحرك دامبر حيث يتم التحكم بكميه الهواء من خلال درجه حراره المكان المكيف وال VAV تغذي غرف لاتحتوي على فانكويل أي أن الهواء المكيف لهذه الغرف يأتي من ال VAV حصرا التي تكون متصله معAHU نوع VFD أي متغيره السرع 
يعني الفرق الوحيد هو وجود ترموستات لنوع VAV وعدم وجود ترموستات لنوع CAV لأن الترموستات يكون متصل مع الفانكويل .


----------



## mohamed mech (26 سبتمبر 2010)

usamaawad40 قال:


> الأخوه الأفاضل حسب معلوماتي فإن الفرق بين ال cav و vav هو أن استخدام الcav لتغذيه وحدات الفانكويل بهواء فريش فقط قادم من وحده معالجه الهواء 100% fresh والمروحه الخاصه بوحده معالجه الهواء تكون vfd أي متغيره السرعه وتكون وحده cav مرتبطه بمحرك دامبر لتعيير كميه الهواء حسب الطلب ولاتكون مرتبطه بترموستات أما ال vav بنفس المواصفات السابقه تماما ولكن يضاف عليها بأنها تكون مرتبطه بترموستات ومحرك دامبر حيث يتم التحكم بكميه الهواء من خلال درجه حراره المكان المكيف وال vav تغذي غرف لاتحتوي على فانكويل أي أن الهواء المكيف لهذه الغرف يأتي من ال vav حصرا التي تكون متصله معahu نوع vfd أي متغيره السرع
> يعني الفرق الوحيد هو وجود ترموستات لنوع vav وعدم وجود ترموستات لنوع cav لأن الترموستات يكون متصل مع الفانكويل .


 
هندسة هو المخطط المرفق جاى لك كده و لا انتا اللى عدلته لتوضح شرحك
اتمنى معرفة مصدر المخطط


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مصدر المخطط من المهندس المختص بأعمال ال BMS وهو نفسه المورد لمحرك ال VAV , CAV والترموستات 
يعني المخطط مش من عندي .
وبالنسبه لل CAV فان تسميتها ضمن مخططات التكييف هي : CAB يعني Constant air box وتوضيح بسيط للافاده بأن وحده معالجه الهواء الفريش التي تغذي ال CAV فانها تغذي أكثر من CAV وكل CAV تغذي فانكويل واحده بهواء فريش معالج ويتم التحكم بدرجه الحراره من خلال ترموستات متصل بالفانكويل فقط .


----------



## mohamed mech (27 سبتمبر 2010)

usamaawad40 قال:


> مصدر المخطط من المهندس المختص بأعمال ال bms وهو نفسه المورد لمحرك ال vav , cav والترموستات
> يعني المخطط مش من عندي .
> وبالنسبه لل cav فان تسميتها ضمن مخططات التكييف هي : Cab يعني constant air box وتوضيح بسيط للافاده بأن وحده معالجه الهواء الفريش التي تغذي ال cav فانها تغذي أكثر من cav وكل cav تغذي فانكويل واحده بهواء فريش معالج ويتم التحكم بدرجه الحراره من خلال ترموستات متصل بالفانكويل فقط .


 
عفوا اخى لم اقصد التشكيك فى كلامك
و لكن مطلوب منى تصميم لمستشفى كبيرة بإستخدام cav box
و انا لا اعلم عنه شى
و سألت الكثير من الاخوة حتى مهندسين فى ترين و مهندسين خبرة 30 سنة فلم يعرف احد منه اى شى عن هذا الصندوق
و انت اتيتنا برسرم له
فأحببت ان اتأكد هل هذا الصندوق موجود فعلا ام انك قمت بتعديل رسمة vav لتوضح وجهة نظرك 
لان الرسمتين متشابهتين مع وجود اختلاف بينهما
و على اى حال اكرر اعتذارى لك 
و تقبل خالص تحياتى
و اتمنى ان تزودنى بمعلومات اكثر او مخططات لمشروع فيه هذا الصندوق
و لك جزيل الشكر
و فى انتظار مساعدتك


----------



## usamaawad40 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل الموضوع بسيط ليس موضوع تشكيك نحن أكبر من هذه المواضيع ان شاء الله
سوف ارفع مخططات لمبنى مكون من ثلاث طوابق وهو مبنى ضمن جامعه ويتكون من قسم مختبرات 
مع مخططات التكييف والتحكم لهذا المبنى أيضا
أرجو منك الاطلاع على هذه المخططات مع العلم أنه يتم تكييف المبنى عن طريق وحدتي معالجه هواء 
AHU1 هي عباره عن وحده مؤلفه من صندوق مزج هواء يعني ان الهواء جزء منه فريش وجزء معاد وتغذي وحدات VAV أما AHU2 فهي عباره عن وحده فريش 100% وهي تغذي وحدات CAV .
أيضا يمكنك الاطلاع على نظام Fume system مع التحكم الخاص فيه أيضا يتم تغذيه الهواء الفريش المكيف عن طريق CAV أيضا
يرجى الاطلاع على المخططات وأي استفسار أنا جاهز
http://ifile.it/5f7tab6/SD-AC-B-19.rar


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2010)

usamaawad40 قال:


> أخي الفاضل الموضوع بسيط ليس موضوع تشكيك نحن أكبر من هذه المواضيع ان شاء الله
> سوف ارفع مخططات لمبنى مكون من ثلاث طوابق وهو مبنى ضمن جامعه ويتكون من قسم مختبرات
> مع مخططات التكييف والتحكم لهذا المبنى أيضا
> أرجو منك الاطلاع على هذه المخططات مع العلم أنه يتم تكييف المبنى عن طريق وحدتي معالجه هواء
> ...


 
اعجزت لسانى ان ينطق بأى من كلمات الشكر فكلها لا توفيك حقك
و لكنى اقول جزاك الله خيرا لانى لم استطع ان اوفيك جزء مما تستحق
اخى بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه​


----------



## Engr.Mondi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك اخي اسامه ومحمد ميك رفع الملف مرة اخرى لانه expired لاني فعلا محتاجة 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed mech (7 ديسمبر 2010)

Engr.Mondi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منك اخي اسامه ومحمد ميك رفع الملف مرة اخرى لانه expired لاني فعلا محتاجة
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
مرحبا بك

http://www.4shared.com/file/-y8NuLGo/COLLEGE_OF_BASIC_EDUCATION.html


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع مفيد وساخن
بورك في الجميع على الملاحظات
الاخ mohamed mech يرجى اعادة رفع المخططات لان الربط قد انتهى
مع التقدير...


----------



## mohamed mech (7 ديسمبر 2010)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الموضوع مفيد وساخن
> بورك في الجميع على الملاحظات
> الاخ mohamed mech يرجى اعادة رفع المخططات لان الربط قد انتهى
> مع التقدير...


 
http://www.4shared.com/file/-y8NuLGo...EDUCATION.html

شوف الرابط ده يا هندسة


----------



## zanitty (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جيت متاخر انا معلش
بص يا ابو جريبو انا حقول لك اللى انا اعرفه و اجرى على الله و اتمنى انه يفيد بشئ
المعادله بتاعه سرعه دوران الفان بتقول ايه 
Ns = 120 * f / p

where is Ns is is the motor speed (RPM)
f is the frequency in Hz
P is the no. op motor poles
طيب لو افترضنا اننا بنستخدم موتور 4 بول عند تردد 60 ذبذبه/ثانيه
يبقى سرعه دوران الموتور فى الحاله دى = 120 * 60 / 4 = 1800 لفه / دقيقه .................... 1
 
الغرض من استخدام ال VAV او ال CAV هو التحكم فى كميه ال CFM اللى داخله للحيز المراد
طيب نفترض انى بدخل كميه هواء بمعدل تدفق 1000 قدم مكعب / دقيقه و الحساس ادانى اشاره ان كده كتير فمحتاج اخليهم 800 قدم / دقيقه بس و ده حيحصل كالتالى

1- الدامبر حيقفل عشان يقلل كميه الهواء
2- نتيجه قفله الدامبر ده الضغط فى مجارى الهواء هيرتفع و ده ممكن يسبب عده مشاكل زى مثلا ارتفاع مستوى الصوت او لو زاد الضغط بشكل كبير ممكن يحصل تسريب من اماكن التوصيل اللى عليها سليكون 



طيب نتجنب زياده الضغط دى ازاى

هنا يجى دور ال VAV او ال CAV 

اولا بالنسبه لل VAV 
اللى حيحصل ان ال VFD (Variable Frequency Drive) حيقوم مقلل التردد مثلا الى 40 ذبذبه / ثانيه

فبالتالى سرعه دوران الموتور هتبقى 120 * 40 / 4 = 1200 لفه / دقيقه ............. 2 
لو شفنا المنحنى بتاع الموتور هنلاقى ان الضغط عند 1200 لفه / دقيقه اقل منه عند 1800 لفه / دقيقه و كده يبقى حققنا المطلوب 

ثانيا بالنسبه لل CAV 
اللى حيحصل ان بعد ما الدامبر يقفل و يعدى ال 800 قدم / دقيقه المطلوبين هيبقى معانا حسب المثال 200 قدم فاضلين من ال 1000 اللى كانوا اصلا بيعدوا و دول حيرجعوا للدكت قبل نقطه دخول ال CAV عن طريق ByPass بمعنى ان التردد حيبقى ثابت على الموتور و التحكم فى كميه الهوا حيبقى تحكم ميكانيكى مش كهربى زى فى حاله ال VAV

يا رب اكون عرفت اقول حاجه


----------



## thaeribrahem (29 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم و شكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## mohamed mech (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يا زانيتى
كلام موزون


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> جيت متاخر انا معلش
> بص يا ابو جريبو انا حقول لك اللى انا اعرفه و اجرى على الله و اتمنى انه يفيد بشئ
> المعادله بتاعه سرعه دوران الفان بتقول ايه
> ns = 120 * f / p
> ...


 
أنت قلت حاجات
تسلم يا ريس


----------



## م محمود علي (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا الvav هو وسيلة لعمل كنترول فى حالة الpart load عن طريق تغير كمية الcfm الداخلة الى المكان المراد تكييفه والvav يتم ربطه بالثرموستات و بنظام ال bms
اما الcav فهو وسيلة لظبط كمية الcfm الداخلة الى المكان المراد تكييفه بحيث تكون كمية ثابتة لا تقل ولا تزيد كما فى المعامل وغرف العمليات والأماكن التى تحتاج الى نسبة عالية من ach حيث يتم عمل كنترول فى هذا النظام عن طريق التحكم فى درجة الحرارة وليس فى الcfm. ;كما يتم تركيبة علي الحمامات أي الاماكن التي يوجد بها Exhaust وايضا علي fresh air التي تغذي FCU


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 فبراير 2012)

*[جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## nofal (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خبرا .


----------



## egystorm (28 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع جميل ومحتاج شرح اكتر من كدا لانى اتشتت بصراحة مع اختلاف الاراء ونشكر جميع الزملاء المهندسين على المجهود الجميل والمشاركات الاكتر من رائعة


----------



## عبدالله الفقير 2 (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا شكرا كتيير لكل من ساهم وشارك بهذا النقاش العلمي الحامي الوطيس
ثم ادعو ربي ان يفتح علينا من علمه سبحانه وان نفهم حقيقة ال cav
تساؤلي هو "علما اني قرأت جميع المشاركات السابقة بتدبر ونزلت كل الملفات المرفقة" طيب ليش سموا cav اذا كمية الهواء متغيرة ومش ثابتة؟؟؟
الموضوع كبييييييييييير ويحتاج شرح من اهل الخبرة رجاءا افيدونا جزاكم الله الجنان


----------



## عبدالله الفقير 2 (4 مارس 2012)

عذرا على تأخري. لكن ان تصل متأخرا خيرا من أن لا تصل


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (4 مارس 2012)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## sultan0b (4 مارس 2012)

موضوع جديد ومفيد جزيتم خيرا


----------



## السيد احمد (13 أغسطس 2012)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أخى الكريم م/ Mohamed Mech سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> وكل عام وحضرتك بخير constant air volume box ببساطة هو عبارة عن بوابة يمكن من خلالها زيادة أو تقليل (CFM)كمية الهواء المكيف للجزء الذى يتم تكييفه بهذا الفرع فمنه الذى يعمل يدوياً عن طريق ذراع خارج الدكت للتحكم فى فتح أو غلق البوابة كما تحب . ومنه الذى يعمل أوتوماتيكياً عن طريق ثيرموستات خاص يتحكم فى فتح أو غلق البوابة حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة لكل فرع عن طريق محرك يتحكم فى ذراع البوابة. وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وتقبل تحياتى &



على حد علمى ما يتحدث عنه م/*سليمان سعد الدين* هو vav وليس الcav ​


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

بالنسبه لل vav
المشكلة التغير السريع فى درجة الحرارة والرطوبة وضعف الاستجابة لان فتح باب غرفة التعقيم يعطى اشارة من الحساس الى زيادة سرعة تعويض الفقد فى الرطوبة ودرجة الحرارة بواسطة تغيير التردد للمروحة 
انا حاقول قصة صغير لتوضيح المشاكل التى تتم 
بس هذا النظام فيه مشكلة انا عندما كانت اعمل مهندس صيانة بشركة العامرية الادوية كان يوجد غرف تعقيم 
وكانت بيتم تعبئة البودر فى زجاجة ويتم حقن الرجاجة بماء معقم وكانت مشكلة انا الرطوبة ودرجة زدات عن حد معين البودر لايذوب بالدرجة الكافية وعند اعطاء المحلول للمريض يدخل فى الدم وكانه قطع صغيرة جدا من زجاجى يقطع فى جسم المريض ويسبب مشاكل تلف بتاشة(تشغيله او تركيبها) بحوالى ربع مليون فى 10 دقائق !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد هانى محمد الس (3 يناير 2013)

اسمحوا لى اشارك معاكوا ودى اول مشاركه ليه فى المنتدى انا هقول راييى مع العلم ان انا خبرتى مش كبيره قوى يعنى 6 شهور بس فى المجال ده ولكن بدون اطاله اسمحوا لى اقولى رايى

التحكم فى درجة حرارة الغرفه بيعتمد على عاملين 
-تغيير كمية الهواء الداخله الى الغرفه مع تثبيت درجة حرارته m=VERIATED DUE TO BLADE IN SIDE THE BOX , T2=CONSTANT
-او تثبيت كمية الهواء مع تغيير درجة حرارتهاm=CONSTANT,T2=VERIATED DUE TO ELECTRIC HEATER)

بالنسبه للعامل الاول ده بيكون فى VAV لان هن ده اللى ممكن من خلاله اغير كمية الهواء عن طريق الريشه الموجوده داخله
بالنسبه للعامل التانى بيكون فى CAV وهو عباره عن علبه بداخلها ELECTRIC HEATER يعمل على رفع درجة حرارة الهواء القادم اليه من MAIN DUCT

وممكن نتاكد من الكلام ده من خلال القانون اللى بيقول ان كمية الحراره المطلوبه للتبريد بتساوى 
Q=m Cp (T1-T2

حيث:-
Q كمية الحراره المطلوبه
m كتلة الهواء المطلوبه 
T1 درجة حرارة هواء الغرفه 
T2 درجة حرارة الهواء القادم من ال MAIN DUCT
Cp ثابت


----------



## عباس غوبر (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لل ال cavفبكون فيه تدفق الهواء مستمر مما يجعل التوازن والضغط اسهل وبكون اكثر في المعامل ومصانع الادوية والمستشفيات مما يتطلب السيطرة علي الضغط والرطوبة
اما الvavفيستخدم في المجالات الادارية والتخزين حيث السيطرة علي الضغط والرطوبة ليست ضرورية ويخفض في تدفق الهواء والتبريد والاحمال سوف تتضائل مما يوفر الطاقة


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2013)

Air volume control - Fl

هنا الصناديق تستخدم في الحالتين VAVوCAV
وتسمى
AIR VOLUME CONTROL


----------



## hikal007 (5 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع ممتاز بس الناتج من النقاش محتاج يترتب , طيب انا عند سؤال هل cav box بنستخدمه فقط لو عاوز اتحكم فى الرطوبه عن طريق انه يكون فيه مرطب أو اضيف له سخان كهربى مثلا لأن لو الهدف بس تحديد كمية هواء معينه تمر للحيز فممكن استخد v.d وخلاص


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2013)

http://www.barcol-air.co.uk/NL_NK_DOCUMENTATION_2009.pdf


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2013)

ودا الدائري
http://www.barcol-air.co.uk/VAV_CAV_circular_units_NA_NB.pdf


----------



## haithamslem (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ أسامة وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## nofal (27 يوليو 2016)

يستخدم cav box لحيز معين نريده ثابت كمية الهواء من ضمن اماكن متغيرة كمية الهواء ل ahu واحدة والله اعلم


----------

